
It is 2.5 minutes to midnight: Final 2017 Doomsday Clock Statement [pdf] - rojobuffalo
http://thebulletin.org/sites/default/files/Final%202017%20Clock%20Statement.pdf
======
grzm
Dupe (though original source):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493396)

